# Toothpaste to remove Windscreen scratches



## Herby

I have a rather large line of fine scratches on my windscreen which was obviously due to something being caught on the wiper blade as it runs in the wiper direction. I have heard rumours that toothpaste can help massively improve fine scratches on glass:doublesho

Has anyone ever tried or heard of this method? I know it sounds a bit strange as if it does work then it surely can't be doing our teeth any good

If not, can anyone recommend a cheap way of removing scratches rather than pay an excess for a new screen

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Strothow

AG glass polish seemed to do good on mine


----------



## PaulN

Tooth paste has worked on slight staining on glass before but to be honest it wont remove scratches however light.

Theres kits around for light-ish scratches but if you cn feel it with your nail you might be in trouble.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## mxb74

My old dad keeps going on about using toothpaste on the screen as it doesnt contain silicone, and wont smear when wipers run over it.....!

I tested this, after the other half cleaned my screen with wonderglass polish.... I dont think she worked it right, driving in the rain I couldnt see a thing with the wipers on was terrible..... 

So stopped at tesco, and picked up some value toothpaste.... 

Didnt really do much, made the car smell of mint, got some looks from passers by as i was spreading toothpaste over my car...... I rolledd my tounge around and put on a really thick laugh..... Duuuhhhhh haha you get the idea....

Perhaps colgate would have worked better....

I think you can pick up some better products than toothpaste... but then, for 10p, try it.......


----------



## Planet Man

I think the Arm & Hammer stuff would be better as it has more abrasive in it for very light surface marks but you would need our Glass Scratch Remover to get anything worse removed:thumb:


----------



## moliver

AG glass polish for me


----------



## SteveOC

Not heard the one about using toothpaste on glass, as has been said it is pretty hard stuff, and I imagine much harder than tooth enamel. Some people, myself included,used to use it on the inside of diving masks to prevent them steaming up - although more recently I had heard of folks using a flame to heat the glass but not been brave enough to try it myself. Of course this is tempered and not laminated glass and I am not trying it on either!

Anyway, I digress.

DaveKG did a write up on glass polishing in this thread :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130113

Steve O.


----------



## Herby

Thanks for the feedback guys:thumb:


----------

